# Midlife crisis separation



## Bellz124 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, I’m new here. My husband recently moved out after 23 years. Finding it hard to cope but really came out of nowhere. I’m crying all the time. Wondering how others cope


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry you find yourself in this situation. 

How long ago did he move out? Why did he say that he was leaving?

The best way I know of coping is to start to move on. Find things to do for yourself that are mentally and physcally healthy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Remember its a bereavement just as if he had died. In fact worse because in many cases its a rejection as well. Why did he leave?


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Bellz sorry for ur loss. Did he give you any reason?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Bellz124 said:


> Hi, I’m new here. My husband recently moved out after 23 years. Finding it hard to cope but really came out of nowhere. I’m crying all the time. Wondering how others cope


I'm sorry. How old is your husband? Did he tell you he was not happy before he left? Just remember whatever comes you can get through this and have joy again. You are not the first others have gone through it too and had happy lives. I know it's hard to see that now but trust us.


----------

